# ems sticker in your car window?



## troymclure (May 16, 2013)

do you have an ems sticker on your car widow? 
is it just there to help you get out of tickets?
if other reasons why?

or why dont you have one?


----------



## CritterNurse (May 16, 2013)

Nope, the only stickers on my windshield are my vehicle inspection sticker, and the parking permit for where I work. I do have department plates on my truck for identification, but I didn't see the need to add more than that.

The fireman rubber ducky on my antenna is just for fun. The whole family has rubber duckies of one type or another on their antennas.


----------



## chaz90 (May 16, 2013)

IMO, the NR stickers are a bit tacky. There are thousands of NREMTs out there, and I don't see the need to express any kind of "brotherhood" with people I likely don't have much in common with. I don't mind department stickers at all and do have one of those on my car. That makes more sense to me as an expression of agency pride.


----------



## VCEMT (May 16, 2013)

I don't need to impress anyone.


----------



## wannabeHFD (May 16, 2013)

I have a bumper sticker that says 

"Support EMS. Run with scissors."


----------



## takl23 (May 16, 2013)

As a new EMT student, no. But I did get a "You call, we haul" for fun the other day, it made me laugh. I do have a 1* though on my rear windshield.


----------



## Milla3P (May 16, 2013)

VCEMT said:


> I don't need to impress anyone.



Boom!

Most people i know with stickers or plates say they can get out of tickets or DUIs end up getting tickets or DUIs, respectively.


----------



## Tigger (May 16, 2013)

It's not going to get you out of tickets.

I have a small agency sticker from previous place that I am too lazy to take off. It's a star with the company name in tiny script.


----------



## Mariemt (May 16, 2013)

I have ems plates on my car,  I put my hazards on and it allows me to get through a road block and get to the scene of an accident while waiting for my ambulance to arrive. I don't use it to impress anyone,  I have them to get me to certain scenes we respond directly to.


----------



## mcdonl (May 17, 2013)

My truck has a plate but I have the luxury of only needing to use my vehicle for responses to the FD or weekend truck related duties... I have a different vehicle I use the rest of the time....

All either have for stickers are NRA stickers.


----------



## Ace 227 (May 17, 2013)

I have a Combat Medic sticker on the back that a friend of mine gave me. Other than that I don't have any stickers.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2013)

I have a small star of life decal on the back window of my truck just to be a wacker. I also have some off-roading decals on the window also.


----------



## Anjel (May 17, 2013)

I have a pink reflective star of life in the bottom corner of my back window.

It has gotten me out of 1 ticket lol and I just like it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2013)

Tigger said:


> It's not going to get you out of tickets.



Depends on where you are. And that's all I'm going to say about that.


----------



## rmabrey (May 17, 2013)

Nothing. 

I have no interest in being flagged down at a wreck just cause someone has a scratched bumper and neck pain.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2013)

"Flagged down at a wreck"? Seriously?

If I was flagged down at a wreck and I didn't see ejected passengers littering in the roadway, I'd offer to call 911 for them. 

I've had an EMS sticker in one form or another in the back window of my vehicle since 1988. Know how many times I've been flagged down at a wreck? Zero. Nada. None. 

Know how many times I've stopped for a wreck? Twice. Once to tell the person to get out of the road and pull his car to the shoulder and the second time when the car was on fire and the driver was wandering around, disoriented in the travel lane on the highway. 

I think stopping twice in 25 years is pretty good. And it had nothing to do with my EMS sticker.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 18, 2013)

25 years!? That's longer than I've been alive... 

I don't have any on my truck. Well I have some diesel performance company stickers from the parts under the good but nothing EMS related. 

Not that I don't want one, just haven't found one I like. Hell, I've got a star of life tattooed on me so call me a whacker if you wish.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 18, 2013)

Yeah. I'm old. The first monitor I used was wood fired.


----------



## Tigger (May 18, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Depends on where you are. And that's all I'm going to say about that.



I mean the sticker, especially a plain star, all by itself. Agency sticker and affiliation is a totally different story. I can't imagine any cop saying "I see you have a star of life, no ticket for you!"


----------



## Anjel (May 18, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I mean the sticker, especially a plain star, all by itself. Agency sticker and affiliation is a totally different story. I can't imagine any cop saying "I see you have a star of life, no ticket for you!"



No but I got.. "I see your sticker there. Where do you work? Or you work for ABC company? Have a nice day."


----------



## MrJones (May 18, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> "Flagged down at a wreck"? Seriously?
> 
> If I was flagged down at a wreck and I didn't see ejected passengers littering in the roadway, I'd offer to call 911 for them.
> 
> ...



I've stopped once. And that only because I was first to drive up on a car that slid through a curve on a country road, hit a tree and bounced back onto the road so as to block both lanes of travel. Car wouldn't start, no way to pass due to ditches and such, so I stuck around to help alert others of the hazard until the sheriff deputies arrived. Oh, I did check, and the driver was uninjured.


----------



## CritterNurse (May 18, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Nothing.
> 
> I have no interest in being flagged down at a wreck just cause someone has a scratched bumper and neck pain.



I've never been flagged down for a human patient, only for a friend's dog who was in labor.

I've stopped at a couple cars on the side of the road, but usually its to offer a hand at changing a tire or other minor car repair. I've only stopped once for someone I thought might need an ambulance, and that was because as I was driving by, it looked like the driver was slumped over the wheel, with two kids in the back. Turns out, the driver was sobbing into the steering wheel while waiting for the tow-truck.


----------



## VFlutter (May 18, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Depends on where you are. And that's all I'm going to say about that.



+1

I have EMT plates. No stickers


----------



## Household6 (May 18, 2013)

I would NEVER expect to get out of a ticket.. Not even by my LEO buddies, or the cop who sang at my wedding, or the Hwy Patrolman whose children are in my Sunday school class.

I feel that expecting a cop to break the law for me is so many levels of disrespectful to him, his career, his integrity.. (Or hers)


----------



## chaz90 (May 18, 2013)

Household6 said:


> I would NEVER expect to get out of a ticket.. Not even by my LEO buddies, or the cop who sang at my wedding, or the Hwy Patrolman whose children are in my Sunday school class.
> 
> I feel that expecting a cop to break the law for me is so many levels of disrespectful to him, his career, his integrity.. (Or hers)



It's not necessarily breaking the law though. The LEO initiating the stop has the authority to determine if they are going to issue a ticket or a warning. I would never have any expectation to get out of a ticket, but if the LEO chooses not to write one, I'm fine with getting a warning. This obviously only applies to minor infractions. Any kind of courtesy warning goes out the window if the violation is anything more than a few MPH over the speed limit. I would imagine that a lot of the time the warning might be due to the potential impact tickets can have on insurability, and thus careers. Writing a ticket for 5 over may not have a huge affect on most people, but for those driving any kind of emergency vehicle, a few of those can potentially lead to job loss. 

Having said this, I really don't speed much and have actually never even been pulled over (except for one unfortunate felony stop in which I was mistaken for an armed robbery suspect). I'm just trying to put it out there that it's not necessarily a case of "preferential treatment" or "breaking the law."


----------



## DrParasite (May 19, 2013)

I used to have agency stickers in my back car window. usually the only thing it does it get security off my back when I park semi-legally over the night shifts.  Not that It stopped having security, the police, and my supervisor blocking in my car and texts being sent to me say that I was getting a ticket....

I won't put my agency level, but I have no problem with a small agency sticker showing you are part of said agency. 

wacker stickers, however, go on my helmet only.  And I have quite a few of them on quite a few helmets.


----------



## firemedic0227 (May 20, 2013)

I have 3 stickers on my car, an American Flag since I am in the Military and I support and love this country. A crossfit sticker to my local Crossfit Box because I love Crossfit. Last one is my Fire Departments Union Sticker for which I belong to. Im glad my state doesn't have specialized license plates for Fire/EMS because it could cause problems that I don't want to deal with and I think they look plain Tacky, JMHO


----------



## Mariemt (May 20, 2013)

arharris83 said:


> I have 3 stickers on my car, an American Flag since I am in the Military and I support and love this country. A crossfit sticker to my local Crossfit Box because I love Crossfit. Last one is my Fire Departments Union Sticker for which I belong to. Im glad my state doesn't have specialized license plates for Fire/EMS because it could cause problems that I don't want to deal with and I think they look plain Tacky, JMHO


 tacky?  Its a star of life next to the numbers. My whole squad has them. Not for show but for response.

Did you know all money collected is donated?


----------



## All Ryle Dup (May 20, 2013)

wannabeHFD said:


> I have a bumper sticker that says
> 
> "Support EMS. Run with scissors."



Hahaha! WIN... This is fantastic!


----------



## Clipper1 (May 20, 2013)

Mariemt said:


> tacky?  Its a star of life next to the numbers. My whole squad has them. Not for show but for response.
> 
> Did you know all money collected is donated?



Not all of the money is donated.  You should get an itemized printout for your taxes which explains which portion is donated and what is the fee for the state issued license plate.  You might find that the donation part is not very much.


----------



## Stoked (May 21, 2013)

I have a small Star of Life sticker and one for an unrelated fraternal organization.

I also have a Leatherman somewhere in the hellhole that is my trunk.  Guess I'm a wacker.


----------



## Pavehawk (May 21, 2013)

Oh my god I guess I'm a multi-Wacker... I have my base access sticker on my Xterra which has my grade on it (so guess Im a USAF wacker), and I have an AOPA sticker AND an ALEA sticker (guess Im a pilot wacker) a University of San Francisco Alumni license plate frame (Jesuit wacker?) and a small union sticker for IAEP in support of our local ambulance folks! Oh and I fogrot a parking sticker for the local hospital in case my wife needs to take my car (hospital wacker), guess I need to find a 12 step program...:rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 21, 2013)

Lets be clear, a small sticker that has your agency affiliation it or a small star or life... Not a whacker. 

Multiple stickers with phrases like "my other car is an ambulance" and "EMS, paid to save your ***, not kiss it" ... Whacker.


----------



## NYMedic828 (May 21, 2013)

No.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 21, 2013)

We have 2 employees who have the star of life decal on the back of their truck. Inside the star of life there is a pole and a pole dancer...


----------



## Stoked (May 21, 2013)

Where I live, the term whacker is used to describe these morons with the retired Ford Crown Victorias that they outfit with push bumpers, spotlights, heavy tint, superfluous antennas, and usually Law Enforcement Memorial license plates.  They may push a forklift in a warehouse for minimum wage all day, but on the roads they think they're Supercop.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (May 21, 2013)

All I have is the standard state of ga EMS plate


----------



## Household6 (May 21, 2013)

I have this sticker.. I like it.. I used to have one that said "Proud Infidel", but it wore off..


----------



## xrsm002 (May 22, 2013)

I have Ems plates and a state patch decal on my car. I have it because I am proud of what I do and have a passion for it.


----------



## CFal (May 22, 2013)

I have a ski patrol sticker on the bottom left of my rear window, it's a 4 inch diameter circle with my mountain on it.  Closest thing I have to a whacker sticker is on an ammo can I use to keep stuff dry on the river that says "support search and rescue get lost"


----------



## BateMan (May 22, 2013)

I want a EMS sticker. i dont know where to find one. 
a free one that is


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2013)

BateMan said:


> I want a EMS sticker. i dont know where to find one. a free one that is



Work for an agency that issues one.


----------



## Stoked (May 22, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Lets be clear, a small sticker that has your agency affiliation it or a small star or life... Not a whacker.
> 
> Multiple stickers with phrases like "my other car is an ambulance" and "EMS, paid to save your ***, not kiss it" ... Whacker.



My post was more in reference to things like the Leatherman tool thread ("Whackers rejoice") and the like.  The only type of whackers/wackers I've been familiar with are the type I mentioned earlier, the cop wannabes.  Calling people whackers/wackers for having an EMS sticker on their car or listening to podcasts about med topics doesn't make any sense to me. 

But then I guess I'm just :deadhorse:


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2013)

It's the same as being a "Ricky rescue". The guy that carries a zillion things on his Bat belt. The guy that carries a jump kit, oxygen and an AED in the trunk of his car "just in case". The guy that wears the "racing the reaper" T-shirt everywhere he goes.

That's a whacker.


----------



## Stoked (May 22, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> The guy that carries a jump kit, oxygen and an AED in the trunk of his car "just in case".



Must be nice to have that kind of money...I could think of a million things that I'd spend it on, and none of those seem to make the list.  Oh, I have a small first aid kit in my car, with some quikclot even,  but that's for hunting season or the range.  Had it years before EMT class.


----------



## troymclure (May 22, 2013)

Stoked said:


> Must be nice to have that kind of money...I could think of a million things that I'd spend it on, and none of those seem to make the list.  Oh, I have a small first aid kit in my car, with some quikclot even,  but that's for hunting season or the range.  Had it years before EMT class.



  +1 same even to the quick clot.


----------



## DrParasite (May 24, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> "EMS, paid to save your ***, not kiss it" ... Whacker.


I want to put this on the rear bumper of my ambulance....


----------



## Trashtruck (May 24, 2013)

Can we clarify, or take a poll, on how to spell our beloved zealots of EMS label...

Whacker?

or 

Wacker?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 25, 2013)

H. Whacker.


----------



## saskgirl (May 25, 2013)

My husband and I have small stars on the rear windows of both our vehicles. 
We live in a small town and everyone knows who we are and what we do anyway and we are proud of our career choice. 
Definitely not using it to get out of tickets or anything of the sort.


----------



## JMorin95 (May 26, 2013)

I have one on my rear windshield. It is only to ,ark my car for when I leave it on the side of the road to ride in on the ambulance. This notifies police that it belongs to someone on the crew, so the cops will not give a parking ticket.


----------



## HotelCo (May 26, 2013)

Yeah, I do. I'm proud of my career. Why not? 

I'd throw a Walgreens 'W' up there if I worked there, and loved my job.


----------



## JMorin95 (May 26, 2013)

HotelCo said:


> Yeah, I do. I'm proud of my career. Why not?
> 
> I'd throw a Walgreens 'W' up there if I worked there, and loved my job.



True that!


----------



## Scott33 (May 26, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> No.



Ditto.


----------



## PaddyWagon (May 27, 2013)

I will put one on my car soon. At 50 I'm proud to have broken back into school and done so well, at a subject that's always interested me.  I'll volunteer soon, I'm happy to leave the whackering to others.


----------



## Mickster (May 28, 2013)

Nicely said paddy wagon. I retired last year and I am now an EMT. I am extremely proud of my accomplishment! I don't even care about the money as I volunteer 24/7 for my town. This is also something I have wanted to do all my life. I love helping people!


----------



## wcwood92 (May 31, 2013)

I wouldn't put one on my car to get out of a ticket, I'd do it to have some pride in what I do. Nothing wrong with a little pride as long as it doesn't get out of hand.


----------



## EMT B (May 31, 2013)

where i go to school, it is so rural that the ems chief and the fire cheif (truck 2 and truck 1 respectively) are the 2 chiefs personal vehicles. in truck 2 they have an aed oxygen and a jump bag that has all the equipment the ambulence jump bag has, and is outfitted to be a mobile comand post. truck one has the same plus a set of irons. 

not to mention they are outfitted with lights and sirens

is that wacker? all the stuff is dept issued..


----------



## wcwood92 (Jun 1, 2013)

EMT B said:


> where i go to school, it is so rural that the ems chief and the fire cheif (truck 2 and truck 1 respectively) are the 2 chiefs personal vehicles. in truck 2 they have an aed oxygen and a jump bag that has all the equipment the ambulence jump bag has, and is outfitted to be a mobile comand post. truck one has the same plus a set of irons.
> 
> not to mention they are outfitted with lights and sirens
> 
> is that wacker? all the stuff is dept issued..



Not at all! It's all job related right?


----------



## Achilles (Jun 1, 2013)

EMT B said:


> where i go to school, it is so rural that the ems chief and the fire cheif (truck 2 and truck 1 respectively) are the 2 chiefs personal vehicles. in truck 2 they have an aed oxygen and a jump bag that has all the equipment the ambulence jump bag has, and is outfitted to be a mobile comand post. truck one has the same plus a set of irons.
> 
> not to mention they are outfitted with lights and sirens
> 
> is that wacker? all the stuff is dept issued..



The consensus is that someone who is not affiliated with any agency and has a bunch of gear in their vehicle, monitors police scanners, etc is considered a whacker. It's just an opinion, just like calling someone a lowballer or a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:. Not really based on anything factual, just what someone else thinks. 
I had a first aid kit and fire extinguisher in my vehicle long before I was with any dept. Did someone believe I was a whacker. I'm sure some did, do I care, not at all.


----------



## Medic2409 (Jun 1, 2013)

Meh...small NAEMT sticker on back glass, small department sticker on windshield, used to have a company bumper sticker, peeled it off, have no desire to put the new companies sticker on.

Department sticker is mainly to ensure that people know it's ok for me to be parking in the FD side.


----------



## Martyn (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a NAEMT in my rear drivers side window, star of life sticker on rear bumper and around my tag it declares to the world I am an Emergency Medical Technician - its all there to show I am proud to be an EMT. That's all...honest! I have never 'been pulled over' at a wreck but did stop at a rollover with double ejection last sunday night. Unfortunately I couldn't save the life of a seventeen year old girl, massive head trauma...I kept her alive 'til the medic got there but it was not to be...still a bit bummed out about it.

http://www.baynews9.com/content/new...icles/bn9/2013/5/27/teen_dies_in_crash_a.html


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Jun 1, 2013)

troymclure said:


> do you have an ems sticker on your car widow?
> is it just there to help you get out of tickets?
> if other reasons why?
> 
> or why dont you have one?



Here's my opinion. DO WHAT YOU WANT TO DO without regard to what others think. We are all different and we all like and dislike different things. If you want a sticker, by all means put one on your car. It's YOUR car! If someone give you a hard time about it, the words SCREW YOU should suffice.

BTW, I'm not a sticker guy.


----------



## Jeannine Toth (Nov 4, 2015)

I have an EMT sticker for two reasons: I support EMS, and I am currently training to be an EMT (in a school-year long course, so I'm training for my EMR first).  The other morning, my classmate's father told her that it was illegal to have an EMT sticker on your car window if you're not one.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 4, 2015)

I have a bunch of Army stickers in the corner of my back window on my pickup, but no EMS ones.


Considering stolen valor is barely illegal (my understanding is they have to be able to prove you've received tangible benefits from lying about military service in order to actually get charged) so I highly doubt it's illegal to have a star of life sticker without being an EMT


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 5, 2015)

Jeannine Toth said:


> I have an EMT sticker for two reasons: I support EMS, and I am currently training to be an EMT (in a school-year long course, so I'm training for my EMR first).  The other morning, my classmate's father told her that it was illegal to have an EMT sticker on your car window if you're not one.




Not even close to being illegal


----------



## squirrel15 (Nov 5, 2015)

Only sticker I have is a "fallen project" sticker on the back glass of my truck


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Nov 8, 2015)

How can it be illegal? lol!  If I were to have an EMS sticker on my truck (which I don't because I don't like flamboyance and don't feel the need to advertise ANYTHING to anyone), and my husband (who is co-owner of that truck, both our names are on the title) were to drive it, why should he be "in trouble" for driving a vehicle with an EMS sticker?


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 8, 2015)

If you think I am going to put ANY sticker on my Caddy....hell no! I even got the dealership to remove their logos....if you do not pay me to advertise or give me a discount, then your name comes off....sure as heck am not gonna have stickers on my car!


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Nov 8, 2015)

Interesting. Up here in Ontario, it's very much part of the culture of EMS that the employer has a service sticker that they issue to every medic. Ditto for fire departments, though often it's the IAFF sticker. I don't mean it's common, I mean damned near universal.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 9, 2015)

akflightmedic said:


> If you think I am going to put ANY sticker on my Caddy....hell no! I even got the dealership to remove their logos....if you do not pay me to advertise or give me a discount, then your name comes off....sure as heck am not gonna have stickers on my car!


Ha! That's fantastic!


----------



## RobertAlfanoNJEMT (Nov 9, 2015)

I have a magnet on the back of my car that says Emergency Medical Tecnitian with the star of life... Mostly so police will be easier on me when I get pulled over.. I have my stethoscope around my review mirror too for the same reason and easy access


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 9, 2015)

Ahh, yes! The Emergency Stethoscope....without it, many lives would be lost. Here is to all the unsung heroes who are able to utilize this tool on a regular basis prehospitally from their POV emergency response! Cheers to you all!

And if you are speeding, then you deserve to get a ticket no matter the affiliation. I speed all the time, yet I choose to accept the consequences when I get caught.


----------



## RobertAlfanoNJEMT (Nov 9, 2015)

akflightmedic said:


> Ahh, yes! The Emergency Stethoscope....without it, many lives would be lost. Here is to all the unsung heroes who are able to utilize this tool on a regular basis prehospitally from their POV emergency response! Cheers to you all!
> 
> And if you are speeding, then you deserve to get a ticket no matter the affiliation. I speed all the time, yet I choose to accept the consequences when I get caught.


Oh congratulations you pay speeding tickets! In a world where EMTs who are rushing to the aid of people everyday possibly saving their lives and especially aiding those who are police officers in a timely manor (they don't mind us speeding then) are paid just above minimum wage who am I not to bank on possibly getting out of a ticket. So yes if a police officer feels some kind of connection with me because I am an EMT which he should, I will milk it!


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 9, 2015)

RobertAlfanoNJEMT said:


> Oh congratulations you pay speeding tickets! In a world where EMTs who are rushing to the aid of people everyday possibly saving their lives and especially aiding those who are police officers in a timely manor (they don't mind us speeding then) are paid just above minimum wage who am I not to bank on possibly getting out of a ticket. So yes if a police officer feels some kind of connection with me because I am an EMT which he should, I will milk it!


"Rushing" to the "aid" and "saving lives." 

Try not to take yourself too seriously. This post sounds like some kind of overly dramatic movie trailer voiceover. Anyone who works in this field knows very few of our calls are even urgent (let alone emergencies to anyone except the caller), fewer of those are time sensitive, and almost none are affected by speeding to or from the scene. Moreover, none of this is necessary in your POV. 

Follow traffic laws regardless of your job or face the consequences of your choices. Of course anyone is happy to be let off with a warning by a cop, but expecting it as some sort of benefit of your employment just puts everyone in an awkward position.

How do your wages have anything to do with this?


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 9, 2015)

I missed the NJ part of his name when I first replied...I know better now and understand his though process! 

Yes, if/when I get a ticket, I will pay it. It is called being responsible and accepting the consequences of my actions. 

But anyways, you sound like a young Ricky Rescue whose maturity and experience level is not yet full developed. But seriously...cheers to all those lives saved when study after study shows speeding is neither indicated nor ideal for most everything we respond to and doing so in your POV is even more of a risk. Keep that stethoscope swinging and be sure to alcohol swab it from time to time...


----------



## Flying (Nov 9, 2015)

Despite its various frustrations, I really would like to see NJ EMS work towards advancing the profession. Please, start reading more, work towards joining one of the hospital-based or private services, and stop posting on these forums statements that are contrary to the very basics of what we do.

We help cops, and they help us (probably more than we help them). That doesn't make us above the law.


----------



## triemal04 (Nov 9, 2015)

Jersey boy...less than a month and a half ago you were not even an EMT.  You cleary had no concept about what EMS actually is and, despite what the wannabe's, vollies and morons want to think, what it isn't.  Apparently this has not changed.

Since you yourself have no actual experience or capacity as an EMT and can't share any personal stories about "rushing to the aid" and "saving lives" maybe you want to share some b.s. story you got told down dere at  de resq hall...that way you can illustrate how important and lifesaving you are.

Or, you can realize that enthusiasm is good but that you are acting like nothing more than an ignorant, petulant child and calm down.


----------



## squirrel15 (Nov 9, 2015)

RobertAlfanoNJEMT said:


> I have a magnet on the back of my car that says Emergency Medical Tecnitian with the star of life... Mostly so police will be easier on me when I get pulled over.. I have my stethoscope around my review mirror too for the same reason and easy access


Lemme guess, you tell the cops your an EMT and deserve a break? And you know your rights? I can't wait to see your YouTube post


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 9, 2015)

On average I save about 6 lives a day...do your jobs people.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Nov 9, 2015)

WolfmanHarris said:


> Interesting. Up here in Ontario, it's very much part of the culture of EMS that the employer has a service sticker that they issue to every medic. Ditto for fire departments, though often it's the IAFF sticker. I don't mean it's common, I mean damned near universal.



We were all given agency stickers in new hire academy. I just didn't put mine on my vehicle. Most of us don't. Some do, but most don't.  I think my agency sticker is in the same place as my NREMT patch and sticker.  I'll probably find them next time we move... I have no idea where any of them are at the moment.  (We don't wear either state or NREMT patches on our uniforms. Just agency patches.)


----------



## RobertAlfanoNJEMT (Nov 9, 2015)

I don't know what it is about the people on this site but it seems I am attacked for every post I make, and every word I use is hyperanalized. I said possibly save lives I wasn't making myself out to be some high ranking trauma surgeon who takes people on the edge of death and gives them their life back. Honestly how about you stop trying to take me down, because I'm young or new to being an EMT or because I'm from New Jersey and look at yourselves. Chances are you aren't secure with yourself or you have made some mistakes that you can't live with and you are trying to prevent the new generation from doing the same thing. Well if you have a lesson give it, otherwise shut your mouths because I am too smart and too talented to be taking **** from you middle aged fools who's only accomplishment in life is becoming an EMT or paramedic.


----------



## redundantbassist (Nov 9, 2015)

RobertAlfanoNJEMT said:


> shut your mouths because I am too smart and too talented to be taking **** from you middle aged fools who's only accomplishment in life is becoming an EMT or paramedic.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Nov 9, 2015)

RobertAlfanoNJEMT said:


> I don't know what it is about the people on this site but it seems I am attacked for every post I make, and every word I use is hyperanalized. I said possibly save lives I wasn't making myself out to be some high ranking trauma surgeon who takes people on the edge of death and gives them their life back. Honestly how about you stop trying to take me down, because I'm young or new to being an EMT or because I'm from New Jersey and look at yourselves. Chances are you aren't secure with yourself or you have made some mistakes that you can't live with and you are trying to prevent the new generation from doing the same thing. Well if you have a lesson give it, otherwise shut your mouths because I am too smart and too talented to be taking **** from you middle aged fools who's only accomplishment in life is becoming an EMT or paramedic.



I feel like I'm too young for this, but what the **** is wrong with kids these days?!?
Or, A+ troll effort.


----------



## redundantbassist (Nov 9, 2015)

You liked my post...???


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 9, 2015)

RobertAlfanoNJEMT said:


> I don't know what it is about the people on this site but it seems I am attacked for every post I make, and every word I use is hyperanalized. I said possibly save lives I wasn't making myself out to be some high ranking trauma surgeon who takes people on the edge of death and gives them their life back. Honestly how about you stop trying to take me down, because I'm young or new to being an EMT or because I'm from New Jersey and look at yourselves. Chances are you aren't secure with yourself or you have made some mistakes that you can't live with and you are trying to prevent the new generation from doing the same thing. Well if you have a lesson give it, otherwise shut your mouths because I am too smart and too talented to be taking **** from you middle aged fools who's only accomplishment in life is becoming an EMT or paramedic.



You certainly sound smart.


----------



## Smitty213 (Nov 9, 2015)

Ironically, the county based rural fire district I used to volunteer for issued us these fancy stickers that were required to be on our vehicles as an effort by the sheriff's department to curb the growing practice of "buffing" by those people who were enthusiastic about that sort of thing.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## squirrel15 (Nov 9, 2015)

You obviously have read no prior posts in this site. You would quickly find the age range of those that post regularly. And what makes you so smart and talented? You're obviously not smart enough to realize that cops don't give breaks to people just because they are EMTs but because someone deserves that break for being a decent human being.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Nov 9, 2015)

Robert I applaud your enthusiasm but your last post seems crazy. Do whatever you want with stickers and stethoscopes. Who cares?  You may need to develop a thicker skin. Personally I don't expect leeway from police. Everyone should be held to the same standard.


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 9, 2015)

RobertAlfanoNJEMT said:


> Chances are you aren't secure with yourself or you have made some mistakes that you can't live with and you are trying to prevent the new generation from doing the same thing. Well if you have a lesson give it, otherwise shut your mouths because I am too smart and too talented to be taking **** from you middle aged fools who's only accomplishment in life is becoming an EMT or paramedic.



1. And what is wrong with just being an EMT or Paramedic?
-You after all are striving to become that very thing.

2. What makes you so better than those who are EMT or Paramedic?
-You should just skip this EMS thing and go straight to surgeon..you certainly have the right mindset.

3. Many of the people who have replied and who post on this forum are far more than "just an EMT or Paramedic". We have doctors, nurses, NPs, PAs and so on. Not to take away from those who still are full time EMTs and Paramedics...just wanted to make the point that you seem fairly ignorant and do not know your audience whom you attempt to insult by degrading a profession that you are pursuing.

4. Middle age fool?
-Even at age 18 when I too was 10 feet tall and bullet proof, I never thought someone in their 40s was a fool and certainly would never call someone a fool who was in EMS in their 40s (or older) full of experience, knowledge, wisdom to share.
-*The fool thinks himself to be wise, but the wise man knows himself to be a fool.
--William Shakespeare*

5. Advice to share?
-The advice has been given, shrouded in sarcasm. You are simply unable to realize this despite how smart you tell us you are.

I do wish I was more secure with myself and do wish I had accomplished more than being a paramedic. Some day....if I do not die first (being middle aged and all...)


----------



## Mufasa556 (Nov 9, 2015)

RobertAlfanoNJEMT said:


> Well if you have a lesson give it, otherwise shut your mouths because I am too smart and too talented to be taking **** from you middle aged fools who's only accomplishment in life is becoming an EMT or paramedic.



Relax a little. You're gonna have a bad time down at the station if you keep this attitude.



LACoGurneyjockey said:


> I feel like I'm too young for this, but what the **** is wrong with kids these days?!?
> Or, A+ troll effort.



They grew up with thinking they're the coolest


----------



## SeeNoMore (Nov 9, 2015)

RobertAlfanoNJEMT: Honestly whether you agree or not with the previous comments you are better off just letting it go. It's not the end of the world. Plenty of people gave me a hard time or made jokes when I was young and new. It happens. And most of the time they had a point. There are a lot of smart folks on this forum and it would be a shame to see you spend your time here arguing over petty stuff.

Good luck with your education.


----------



## triemal04 (Nov 9, 2015)

Congrats, you continue to show that you are a stereotypical kid and not worth more than a room in your parents basement.  I'd suggest rereading your post to analyse all the contradictions but you've made it clear you are nothing more than a typical sheltered kid, so why bother?


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Nov 10, 2015)

RobertAlfanoNJEMT said:


> I don't know what it is about the people on this site but it seems I am attacked for every post I make, and every word I use is hyperanalized. I said possibly save lives I wasn't making myself out to be some high ranking trauma surgeon who takes people on the edge of death and gives them their life back. Honestly how about you stop trying to take me down, because I'm young or new to being an EMT or because I'm from New Jersey and look at yourselves. Chances are you aren't secure with yourself or you have made some mistakes that you can't live with and you are trying to prevent the new generation from doing the same thing. Well if you have a lesson give it, otherwise shut your mouths because I am too smart and too talented to be taking **** from you middle aged fools who's only accomplishment in life is becoming an EMT or paramedic.



Dude forget pro EMT-trauma surgeon. I think you could be a legit psychologist.

Oh but on a serious note, don't take yourself so seriously man or you're not gonna last in this field. And toughen up some, no one here wishes anything but success for you in your career but busting chops is part of the culture.

Be humble, have a students mindset, and relax.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Nov 10, 2015)

Also for what it's worth, I don't think keeping and open mind and having a sense of humor means you can't "do you". I love poking fun at whackers, but I have my own whackerish tendencies.  I don't have a stethoscope hanging in my car but I carry enough supplies in my flight suit to stock a small ER. Is there some good natured teasing about this from more senior providers? Sure. Maybe someday Ill carry nothing but a pen. Maybe not. Life's too short to stress about these things as long as you are doing a good job and growing / learning.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 10, 2015)

RobertAlfanoNJEMT said:


> I don't know what it is about the people on this site but it seems I am attacked for every post I make, and every word I use is hyperanalized. I said possibly save lives I wasn't making myself out to be some high ranking trauma surgeon who takes people on the edge of death and gives them their life back. Honestly how about you stop trying to take me down, because I'm young or new to being an EMT or because I'm from New Jersey and look at yourselves. Chances are you aren't secure with yourself or you have made some mistakes that you can't live with and you are trying to prevent the new generation from doing the same thing. Well if you have a lesson give it, otherwise shut your mouths because I am too smart and too talented to be taking **** from you middle aged fools who's only accomplishment in life is becoming an EMT or paramedic.


Hahahaha.... Man, I can't believe I missed out on this one....better late than never.

Lolz!

Snowflake: "Noooooo, I'm melllllllllllllltiiiiiiing!"

Hahahahaha. Clown shoes!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 11, 2015)

Has anyone noticed that a large percentage of the people who post like that are from the ny/nj area? Must be the mindset of people up there


----------



## epipusher (Nov 11, 2015)

Put the sticker on your window. You may want to use two just to be safe.


----------



## squirrel15 (Nov 11, 2015)

epipusher said:


> Put the sticker on your window. You may want to use two just to be safe.


Lights help too


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 11, 2015)

Don't forget the antennae farm as well


----------



## escapedcaliFF (Nov 11, 2015)

Antenna farm??? This guys needs a fully loaded crown vic on 30 inch spinners with a spot light the auction company didnt remove that way the cops really now he means business.


----------



## Giant81 (Nov 12, 2015)

I have a few stickers.  I break stickers down into a few different sections.  Jokes, political, organizational.

I will only put organizational stickers on my truck.  I have a small sticker for USMC, Iraq Vet, freemason, volly fire, volly EMS, and the truck has had fire plates since I joined the FD.


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 12, 2015)

Giant81 said:


> I have a few stickers.  I break stickers down into a few different sections.  Jokes, political, organizational.
> 
> I will only put organizational stickers on my truck.  I have a small sticker for USMC, Iraq Vet, freemason, volly fire, volly EMS, and the truck has had fire plates since I joined the FD.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 12, 2015)

Try this one.


----------



## escapedcaliFF (Nov 12, 2015)

My personal favorite


----------



## ERDoc (Nov 13, 2015)

RobertAlfanoNJEMT said:


> I don't know what it is about the people on this site but it seems I am attacked for every post I make, and every word I use is hyperanalized. I said possibly save lives I wasn't making myself out to be some high ranking trauma surgeon who takes people on the edge of death and gives them their life back. Honestly how about you stop trying to take me down, because I'm young or new to being an EMT or because I'm from New Jersey and look at yourselves. Chances are you aren't secure with yourself or you have made some mistakes that you can't live with and you are trying to prevent the new generation from doing the same thing. Well if you have a lesson give it, otherwise shut your mouths because I am too smart and too talented to be taking **** from you middle aged fools who's only accomplishment in life is becoming an EMT or paramedic.




Oh man, this made my day.  You seem to have a misconception about how the medical field really works.  Even those "high ranking trauma surgeons" don't take people from the brink on death that often.  Most trauma is routine, cookbook and boring.  ABCs, get CT scan, park in the ICU until they get better.  It is very infrequent that they will need any serious interventions, with the exception being orthopedic injuries and in those cases it is the "high ranking orthopedic surgeon" that saves the day (or the ortho resident that puts them in a splint) and not the trauma surgeon.  The like-totally-awesomely-cool stuff like intubations are very infrequent in trauma (oh and get done by the ER doc, just sayin').

I'm apparently middle aged (so my kids tell me) so you have probably stopped listening but if you are still reading take some advice.  Listen to what people on here have to say, get some thicker skin and don't let their advice get you all butthurt.  Medicine is a tough field where tact and politeness aren't a common quality.  If some anonymous advice from people on an internet forum gets you so upset and angry (especially since they are all addressing your questions), maybe you are not ready to be in the medical profession.


----------



## DrParasite (May 17, 2022)

Does anyone still have EMS stickers on their car?


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 17, 2022)

Closed for 7 year bump.


----------

